# Broke one speaker: from 2.1 to 1.1



## candeias (Sep 7, 2017)

Well, I just broke one of my two speakers. But my computer keeps thinking there are two speakers, left and right; so I can't hear any sound that only goes to the right speaker.

Is there any solution to this? I want the computer to recognize just one speaker. Maybe other posible solution is to program the computer to send exactly the same sounds to "both" speakers (make no distinction between left and right). How do I do that?

I'm on windows 8.1


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Can you elaborate on your speaker setup? Is this a laptop or a desktop? Are these internal speakers? Or are they external speakers? 
If external, the speaker cable input pin is a stereo pin with two rings around the pin, one for left and one for right. The easiest solution is to get another set of external speakers. If you only want a mono speaker, then you would need to get a Mono speaker with a singular ring around the base of the input pin.


----------

